

OpenSocial: It's the data, stupid - shayan
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/11/opensocial_social_mashups.html

======
shayan
"We don't want to have the same application on multiple social networks. We
want applications that can use data from multiple social networks." ... well
said

~~~
pg
Shayan, would you mind not submitting such a large volume of links? Would you
also please add your email addr to your profile?

~~~
shayan
for sure ... I added my email address. I try to read as much as I can (if I
find the time) so end up finding many links that _I_ find to be interesting
... I have been looking at news here for sometime now, but just recently
joined the community...is there a limit on link submission that is preferred?
and is there something I should read to understand the community here better?

My apologies in advance, and thanks for the message

~~~
pg
There's no formal limit, but if the new page is half your submissions that's a
sign you should probably be more selective.

~~~
shayan
I see your point, thank you

